# Drolet HT2000



## corey148 (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with the Drolet wood stoves, perferably the HT2000 model??  Several of my friends have a Drolet wood stove and they are completely satisfied with theirs, but they have smaller models from Drolet.  I'm trying to heat around 2,500 square feet and the HT2000 appears to be built very well and has a large cubic firebox (3.4 cubic feet).  I can purchase one from Northern Tool online for approximately $1,100.00 which I thought was a pretty good deal.  Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## etiger2007 (Dec 4, 2012)

Drolet is made by SBI Stove Builders International.  SBI builds great products and has outstanding customer service.  3.4 cf for $1,100 sounds good to me.


----------



## northernontario (Dec 4, 2012)

FYI... Menards has them on till the 9th for $997.  I'd love to grab one at that price... but I live in the great white North and Menards doesn't ship.

Oh... and they're made in Canada by SBI for Drolet.  Apparently Amish and Menonites love them... but they aren't about to hop on the internet to tell us all that!


----------



## bag of hammers (Dec 4, 2012)

I think many Osburn (SBI) owners here will testify to the satisfaction they have with their stoves. That big firebox would be a plus for sure. Like your friends, I have a smaller Drolet (Little Sawman) - not EPA just a steel box, no glass, and a small firebox (can't recall the specs) but it is built like a tank and kept my cabin toasty for over 10 years.

The best part is I got the stove for $140 on a "clearance" at a Home Depot back then. Saw them selling for $350 - 400 in my neck of the woods, a couple years later. Great little stove IMHO. Can you get that much firebox (the HT2000) in other brands for the same price (new)?


----------



## northernontario (Dec 4, 2012)

Englander 30-NC can be had in the US at HD for $899... and cheaper on clearance.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah i could get a NC 30 for less then that.


----------



## WoodyJ (Dec 21, 2012)

corey148 said:


> Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with the Drolet wood stoves, perferably the HT2000 model?? Several of my friends have a Drolet wood stove and they are completely satisfied with theirs, but they have smaller models from Drolet. I'm trying to heat around 2,500 square feet and the HT2000 appears to be built very well and has a large cubic firebox (3.4 cubic feet). I can purchase one from Northern Tool online for approximately $1,100.00 which I thought was a pretty good deal. Any input would be appreciated!


 
This is my third winter with my Ht2000. I replaced a smaller old and unrated stove. I got the overkill ht2000 just because of the large view window. My home is only 1500 sq feet and in Atl Ga area. I no longer use gas service and heating. 
Using pine in the fall and spring, and hardwoods in really cold WX, helps control overheating. That happens anyway a lot so I cut on the old furnace fan to circulate the excess heat to the outer rooms and basement.   A ceiling fan close to the stove helps move the heat around and about.

Ash pan:  It's easier to remove the ash pan and clean out the mostly dead ashes through the door opening.  A stove shovel and kitchen spatula make it much faster than using the dump hole. The pan is set outside on concrete to burn out any hot coals. When I get home the next evening I dump the pan, clean out the stove ashes, and return pan to the concrete spot. Don't dump ashes just out of the stove! I did -  on my leaf compost pile. High winds later caused ignition of the pile and surrounding yard. My little 3/4 water hose couldn't douse it. 911 FD had to be called. My wood fence was damaged also.
 Burn seasoned wood only and get a moisture meter to check what you have, or buying. It took a while to figger out how to control the burn but always start a hot new fire to warm up the stove and vent. After that you can cut it back a bit or refuel as needed. LOL
HAPPY USER!


----------



## buck_dizzle (Nov 9, 2014)

WoodyJ said:


> This is my third winter with my Ht2000. I replaced a smaller old and unrated stove. I got the overkill ht2000 just because of the large view window. My home is only 1500 sq feet and in Atl Ga area. I no longer use gas service and heating.
> Using pine in the fall and spring, and hardwoods in really cold WX, helps control overheating. That happens anyway a lot so I cut on the old furnace fan to circulate the excess heat to the outer rooms and basement.   A ceiling fan close to the stove helps move the heat around and about.
> 
> Ash pan:  It's easier to remove the ash pan and clean out the mostly dead ashes through the door opening.  A stove shovel and kitchen spatula make it much faster than using the dump hole. The pan is set outside on concrete to burn out any hot coals. When I get home the next evening I dump the pan, clean out the stove ashes, and return pan to the concrete spot. Don't dump ashes just out of the stove! I did -  on my leaf compost pile. High winds later caused ignition of the pile and surrounding yard. My little 3/4 water hose couldn't douse it. 911 FD had to be called. My wood fence was damaged also.
> ...




Hi there. I am considering purchasing the HT2000 but am worried it will be over kill! You mentioned your house is 1500 square feet, just curious if that means your entire house (or just one level). The basement level of my house is about 1200 square feet so my house including both floors would be approx. 2400 sq feet. Im new to the wood stove game so I don't know if 1000-2400 sqft (output of the HT2000) would be too much heat for my house to handle. I know insulation and other factors come into play but just looking for someone with experience with this stove.


----------



## Everhard (Nov 9, 2014)

I just installed a Drolet Autral this fall, and so far loving it.  I'm heating 2000sq/f. Temp's here have already been below freezing (-6c overnight and daytime temps only hitting 0c) and I'm finding with this size stove I can let it idle along and it heats the house no problem. I'm sure during the coldest part of the winter I'll be making it work harder but it will do a great job. I also have an insert that was the main heater before but while it was good it struggled with the coldest days.

The HT2000 is a bit bigger than my Austral 3.1 vs 3.4 box size - I'm sure you'll be happy with it. Funny thing is I used to think my insert was great at long burns but it pales in comparison to the larger sized stove! (my insert is a bis Ultima think it's 2.5cubic feet?) So I say go big, you won't be disappointed.

While I'd strongly recommend a Drolet product I'd also say look at any of the other comparable sized stoves - quite frankly I'd expect any unit that has positive reviews here will work equally well, it comes down to how much you're willing to spend and what "look" you're looking for. As I'm sure you've read on this site the key regardless which stove you buy is a properly built vent/chimney setup and good dry wood.  If you don't have that the most expensive stove you could buy will be useless and you'll hate it, and think it's a piece of junk.

Happy shopping!

E.


----------



## WriteNoob (Jan 11, 2015)

Been down to -17*F, here in North Central Wisconsin, already.  My Drolet Baltic has kept my 1920's Craftsman (1500 sq. ft. Of old, drafty, single pane frigidness, before I got this stove!) at 70* or above, through it all.  Didn't even have to push the stove, until it hit -15.  Slightly smaller than the HT 2000, at 3.1 cubic feet, and only rated at 2200 sq. ft., as a posed to 2400.  That aside, I've got nothing but respect for the Drolet brand, when it comes to no-gimmick, basic stoves.  To be able to make such a well thought out stove, with this level of fit and finish, at the price point they do, is impressive.

That said, you are at the upper limit of the stoves performance, unless you have a really well insulated and sealed home.  Good stove placement, etc., will be probably be even more important than usual, in your case.  There are many on here with far more knowledge, than I have, in those areas.  If you ask, they can offer good advice.  Their advice is a big part of why I'm so happy with my stove, here in my first year. 

Best of luck, in your choice.

P.S. - That NC-30 sounds like a great stove, and has a substantial following, here.  That would suggest that it's also a darned fine basic unit.  People on this board whose opinions I respect swear by it.  I wouldn't hesitate to pick that stove, either, if the details worked in my favor.


----------



## Swedishchef (Jan 11, 2015)

buck_dizzle said:


> Hi there. I am considering purchasing the HT2000 but am worried it will be over kill! You mentioned your house is 1500 square feet, just curious if that means your entire house (or just one level). The basement level of my house is about 1200 square feet so my house including both floors would be approx. 2400 sq feet. Im new to the wood stove game so I don't know if 1000-2400 sqft (output of the HT2000) would be too much heat for my house to handle. I know insulation and other factors come into play but just looking for someone with experience with this stove.


Welcome to the Forums Buck. Where do you live in NB?

The HT2000 will hheat a well insulated house that is about 2000 sq ft. That being said, it is a big stove. One of the biggest ones on the market. It can put out a lot of heat. IF you live in St Andrews where the temperature is much milder than say, Bathurst, you'd cook yourself out of the house. Especially if you jam it with maple or some other hardwood.

To the OP: SBI (Stove Builders International) are a company that make several brands of stove including Drolet and Osburn. They are made just outside of Quebec City and have great reviews. You can check out one of the reviews here: https://www.hearth.com/talk/ratings.php?do=viewrating&ratingid=3208

Heating 2500 sq ft with any stove will depend on insulation, outside temperature, house layout and air movement setups. 

One thing is certain: these stoves want dry wood. Try to get 2-3 years ahead on wood that is cut/split and stacked (in an open area that gets wind). Especially if you're burning hardwood.

Andrew


----------

